# Can vegetables in breastfeeding mothers diet make babies POOP Green?



## gratefulma (Jul 29, 2011)

So... heres my question. I keep getting conflicting answers to this question.

If I eat vegetables , can it effect my breastfed baby's poop color?

My DS has green poops.

I LOVE my lactation consultant, and she said what I eat CAN NOT effect babies poop color. She said hindmilk is what makes poops yellow.

I LOVE my pediatrician, and he said what I eat CAN effect babies poop color. He asked if I eat a lot of vegetables, and said vegetables can make babies poop green. I eat vegetables everyday.

Which one is it? Can vegetables in breastfeeding mothers make baby poop green?

any thoughts?? Thanks!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

It was an overabundance of FOREMILK that made my baby's poop green, not veggies or hindmilk. How's that for an answer??!!lol...


----------



## gratefulma (Jul 29, 2011)

HAHA! oh yes yes! sorry my mistake, thats what I meant to type!

Too much foremilk, not enough hindmilk! THanks


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

I also notice that my baby's poop turns greener when she's teething. It seems like excess saliva might contribute but this is purely anecdotal and based on my personal experience.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you take an iron supplement? Iron supplements can turn a baby's poop green and it is probably more common than hindmilk/foremilk imbalance.

I stopped taking iron for a few days and bingo!


----------

